# 5D shutter is really slow



## Dmariehill (Mar 23, 2016)

So, I typically shoot with a Rebel t4i.   My MIL(awesome woman that she is) gave me one of her old EOS 5Ds.   It seemed to be fine at first.   

But now, it's like there's one shutter speed.  No matter what you set it at (I got out the manual to make sure I was actually setting it right), the amount of time to snap the picture, the sound of the shutter is sooooo slow.  It's difficult to get a good picture without a tripod because I can't get the shutter to move faster.

Maybe it's me.   But the sound my t4i makes is much quicker and I can tell a difference in the shutter speed when I take a picture - especially 1/80 vs 1/500 for example.  There is no difference in the 5D.

What is wrong?  What else should I try?  Is there any troubleshooting I can do?


----------



## john.margetts (Mar 23, 2016)

What else you should try is look at the EXIF data and see what speed the camera thinks it is shooting at. The camera trying to shoot at the speed you set and failing is a different problem to the camera ignoring the speed you set.

www.johns-old-cameras.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## Dmariehill (Mar 23, 2016)

I looked at that as I was changing the settings.  The data always matches what I set it although it doesn't seem to matter in the sounds or the pictures.


----------



## john.margetts (Mar 23, 2016)

If you shoot in Av and allow the camera to choose the shutter speed, is the picture then exposed correctly?

www.johns-old-cameras.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## Dmariehill (Mar 23, 2016)

yes, but it takes forever to take a picture, which means it's useless unless on a tripod.  So  I may be describing the problem incorrectly.

To add to it, I was just playing with it.  And it seems to be having an issue focusing.  I tried it with my 85 mm and my 50 mm.  Both lenses are working fine on my t4i.   

But will only focus on manual on the 5d unless you are in auto mode.   In AV or maual, I have to manually focus the lens.  So the half press to focus is only working in full auto mode but nowhere else.


----------



## spiralout462 (Mar 23, 2016)

No wonder she gave it to ya.


----------



## Overread (Mar 24, 2016)

Are you sure you've not got a custom mode enabled by mistake? I would go to the menu and re-set to factory settings just to make sure you've not fiddled with something that is causing the problem you describe.

Miss focusing might be the camera used  in very low light. The 5D series are very capable cameras, but their AF system was nothing special and newer cameras, even rebels, will generally have a superior AF to the 5D.


----------



## Dmariehill (Mar 24, 2016)

I was thinking about resetting to factory settings.    It was working when I got it and I took some great pictures with it in September.  

The problems have started has I've tried to move out of auto mode.   I'll try resetting first and see what happens.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## beagle100 (Mar 28, 2016)

Dmariehill said:


> I was thinking about resetting to factory settings.    It was working when I got it and I took some great pictures with it in September.
> 
> The problems have started has I've tried to move out of auto mode.   I'll try resetting first and see what happens.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions.



resetting to default factory settings may help


----------

